# Inline check valve.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking for a 3/8 inline spring check. The auto faucets that my customers have tend to backfeed from the mixing valve. 

I have not found anything that will work besides a regular 1/2 check. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_sub.asp?catId=64&parCat=234



A lot of the ones on this page are available in sizes from 1/4" to 1".








Paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Some Symmons faucets need these. They are 3/8" compression thread, female by male. They screw onto the outlet of the angle stop, then you screw the supply into them. My supplier charges me 18 bucks a piece for them.
http://www.symmons.com/~/media/Files/Symmons/Products/SCOT/S 60 H_Installation.pdf
If you click on the link you will see what they call inline check screens.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Install a Meontrol t/s valve with built in check valves


----------

